# apache-jserv build error



## eujedi (Jul 21, 2009)

Trying to install port apache-jserv. When building i get error:

```
Compiling JServ.java...
JServ.java:390: as of release 5, `enum` is a keyword, and may not be used as an identifier
(use -source 1.4 or lower to use `enum` as an identifier)
```
As i understand i have to pass the option -source 1.4 to java complier through makefile. How do i do that?


----------



## eujedi (Aug 3, 2009)

Are we allowed to use 'bump' here?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 3, 2009)

Not a big fan of that, no.


----------

